# Extracts for Garro: Oath of Moment up on Black Library, as well as others.



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Horus-Heresy/Garro-Oath-of-Moment.html

Intresting. 

This looks intresting, it appears we have the Battle for Calth getting a show, and we get the awesome voice of an Imperial Army's view during the Heresy. And I just love Garro's apperance at the end, epic! "I am Nathaniel Garro. And, I am a Legion of One." Can't wait to see Olan's reaction.


This looks intresting, I might actually buy this. However, you also get A Thousand Sons up there. Now, I'm not going to buy that after reading, sorry, listining to the extract. It sounds exactly like the fail that was Horus Rising. But for all of you who are intrested, here:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Horus-Heresy/Audio/A-Thousand-Sons-audiobook.html

Bane of Kings Out. Now, let's see if that spoiler tag works. :victory:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

_Oath of Moment_ sounds good. Although given that Garro is on a 'mission given to him by Malcador the Sigillite himself' why is he present during the Calth war? Surely Malcador is unaware of the Word Bearers' ambush at Calth...

Also the synopsis mentions a war between the Ultramarines and Orks, I wonder where that will slot in in relation to Calth.

Also a mistake made by Swallow, he said 'Adeptus' Astartes, rather than 'Legio' Astartes. Naughty.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

exactly what i was going to say COTE 
how was Garro able to participate in the Calth war.. first of all who knew about it a part from the Ultras and Word Bearers, if maclador knew then surely Big E should have known, and therefore why not send more? 

second, (If Garro is going Rambo) how did he get to Calth so quickly and then kick ass by himself 

but overall loved the extract and will buy this cd


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> _Oath of Moment_ sounds good. Although given that Garro is on a 'mission given to him by Malcador the Sigillite himself' why is he present during the Calth war? Surely Malcador is unaware of the Word Bearers' ambush at Calth...
> 
> Also the synopsis mentions a war between the Ultramarines and Orks, I wonder where that will slot in in relation to Calth.
> 
> Also a mistake made by Swallow, he said 'Adeptus' Astartes, rather than 'Legio' Astartes. Naughty.


The more I read of his works, compare to similar authors and discuss, the more I realise Swallow is out of his league writing amongst Abnett, McNeill, and even Dembski-Bowden, Kyme and Thorpe. His prose is mediocre, his idea's are superb - but executed badly, and I dislike the repeated dialogue/diction throughout his novels.

What 'gets' me, for want of a better word, is his lack of research. Maybe my accusation is unfounded, but when I read _Prospero Burns_, I can just... tell, that Abnett has researched Norse culture, mythos and history. It is obvious, the author amongst giving us a revealing, blood-soaked novel, wishes to stay within the guidlines of the fluff, yet expand it slightly. Not outright degrade previous -better- work by codicies and novels. The same applies for Kyme's Salamanders and Dark Eldar, even Dembski-Bowden's Flesh Tearers; both of which had an interesting depth and maliciousness and were not some malformation of vague mannerisms. 

Where was I? Yes. As Gav Thorpe's blog said... a while ago, research is paramount, especially for Black Library authors, who build upon already founded fluff: Fleshing out, adding depth, if not a little contradition for the fans glee etc... However, Swallow continues to dissapoint me. His Dues duo was riddled with errors, _Nemesis_ portrayal and description of the Sons of Horus was arguably poorer than even Counter's (Black and silver livery - I mean, what the fuck?) and even now... 

Like Mike Lee, I feel Swallow should be kept away to write mediocre, enjoyable but ultimately ''meh'' books; leaving the 'key' events for the 'big guns'... like Signus Prime


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> The more I read of his works, compare to similar authors and discuss, the more I realise Swallow is out of his league writing amongst Abnett, McNeill, and even Dembski-Bowden, Kyme and Thorpe. His prose is mediocre, his idea's are superb - but executed badly, and I dislike the repeated dialogue/diction throughout his novels.
> 
> What 'gets' me, for want of a better word, is his lack of research. Maybe my accusation is unfounded, but when I read _Prospero Burns_, I can just... tell, that Abnett has researched Norse culture, mythos and history. It is obvious, the author amongst giving us a revealing, blood-soaked novel, wishes to stay within the guidlines of the fluff, yet expand it slightly. Not outright degrade previous -better- work by codicies and novels. The same applies for Kyme's Salamanders and Dark Eldar, even Dembski-Bowden's Flesh Tearers; both of which had an interesting depth and maliciousness and were not some malformation of vague mannerisms.
> 
> ...


I think Swallow's work is good but I do see what you mean. My personal annoyance with his work is that his Blood Angels use the term God-Emperor. Space Marines do not believe the Emperor is a god, only the White Consuls Chapter does, the Blood Angels certainly do not.

I do see the difference with his prose and while he isn't my favourite author I do enjoy his work, the Deus duology has been received in very mixed terms by the community, many like it and many do not. _Nemesis_ was quite good but I do agree that his Sons of Horus were off, however I felt his Assassins were great. _Flight of the Eisenstein_ was very good, and Garro is definitely a character to remember. However Signus Prime is a huge event, and I say... let him do it. Swallow's work is good, despite some criticism, and I feel he will do the Signus Massacre justice, and if not.. then my opinion will slide very heavily.

I disagree with that Bobss. Mike Lee is great, he isn't much for 40k but his fantasy novels are brilliant. Malus Darkblade and Nagash are both great series that I have thoroughly enjoyed, or will enjoy in Nagash's case, haven't been able to get it yet.


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

I enjoy reading Swallow's books very much. But that's the great thing about opinions and taste. Everybody has his own. There's something for each one of us out there. Personally I'm looking forward to the next book of Swallow.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree with bobss. James Swallows mistakes in Nemesis [using terms like Ministorum, Adeptus, Imperial Navy, High Lords of Terra etc. in 30k] caused by lack of research were somethink that alongside mediocre [sometimes stupid] plot made it second worse HH book for me. I hope he will not be allowed to write and ruin such important event as Signus.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm sorry, Lord of the Night, but that's rubbish. You are saying that out of the entirety of the Adeptus Astartes, only one Chapter looks towards the Emperor as a God? That is _highly _doubtful, in all honesty. I can't remember reading anything that says this, in any piece of fiction. There would be without a doubt, more Chapters who worship him as a God..

On Swallow - I like his work. Some of it isn't very good, but I find on the most part, he is pretty good. I didn't enjoy Nemesis, however. But then, Flight of the Eiseinstein, was good in my eyes. Grulgor was awesome, as was Typhon..


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

dark angel said:


> I'm sorry, Lord of the Night, but that's rubbish. You are saying that out of the entirety of the Adeptus Astartes, only one Chapter looks towards the Emperor as a God? That is _highly_ doubtful, in all honesty. I can't remember reading anything that says this, in any piece of fiction. There would be without a doubt, more Chapters who worship him as a God..


Fine then maybe more do, but the Blood Angels certainly don't. None of the 1st Founding do.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

"Roeboot Goolieman"

_Goolieman_

_*Goolie*_

http://www.allwords.com/word-goolie.html


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Mob said:


> "Roeboot Goolieman"
> 
> _Goolieman_
> 
> ...


You, have just made my day...


----------

